# Marinating



## JuliaCGA (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
     I found this real good marinate recipe I would like to try. My questions was can I defrost some steak, marinate it, put it in the fridge for 2 hours and cook it. I know you can mariante steak that are fresh but not too sure about the defrosting part. Thanks in advance
Julia


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes.  There is no problem with marinating a defrosted steak.  You can also put the frozen xzteak into the marinade and let it sit in the fridge overnight.  The steak will defrost and marinate at the same time.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 17, 2007)

*I'm not exactly sure as to what your question is about.  Are you asking whether you should defrost the steak before marinating it?  Yes, you can't marinate meat that is frozen.   Defrost it, set it in the marinade and set it in the fridge for a time just as you stated.   I'm wondering what kind of steak you're marinating and what is the marinade you're using.  *


----------



## auntdot (Aug 17, 2007)

Frozen meat won't marinate but the meat will marinate as it thaws.  I would probably just toss the frozen steak in the marinade.  If you leave it overnight it should be just fine.


----------



## Caine (Aug 17, 2007)

I was reading a recipe in Cooking Light this morning, and it said to place the marinade in a zip-lock bag, put in the meat (in this cae I believe it was chicken), seal the bag, and place in refrigerator for 8 hours or overnight, turning occasionally. 

Okay, a show of hands, who is willing to get up every two hours and go into the fridge to turn this bag full of chicken and marinade?


----------



## Smylietron (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe the taste is worth it...


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 17, 2007)

I marinate a lot of my meat straight from the freezer the night before and I all ways have good results especially ribs YUM


----------



## Renee Attili (Aug 18, 2007)

I usually place my marinade in with my meat before I freeze it and that way it was marinating as it was freezing and again when it is thawing. I works really well. Results are fantastically flavorful!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> I usually place my marinade in with my meat before I freeze it and that way it was marinating as it was freezing and again when it is thawing. I works really well. Results are fantastically flavorful!!!!


 

That works if you always use the same marinade and always marinate your meat before cooking.

I tend to freeze foods plain so I have options when I need a piec of meat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2007)

Julia - I hope everyone has given you some helpful advice you can use.  Let us know how everything turned out!


----------

